# couple of things...



## hawoy (Aug 26, 2010)

ey up!
will be arriving in lovely ad next week. and as my wife and baby will follow a bit later, have got some time to kill. 
1. have been looking online but cannot seem to find any decent gyms (decent set of free and kettle weights + bench is what i'm after more then cardio really). so any advice would be greatly appreciated! 
2. anybody knows where one can swim lanes? i know there's plenty of pools out but could do with 25m straight somewhere.
3. basketball world cup kicking of this weekend, anybody know if any channels r showing? (i heard al jazeera r showing croatia anihilating the us b team)
which brings me to 4. with the nfl about to start and the post about amfoot in dubai, is there anywhere like that in ad?
tara
hawoy


----------

